# 3G battery drained overnight!! :yikes:



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Anyone else have this happen?
:yikes:
Last night my iphone had 100% power, when I woke up it was < 10% - Something had caused it to drain. I do not have email push on - email is manual.

I powered off the phone and restarted this morning. Charging as I type. 

Recently upgraded to 2.0.1


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Has not happened to me yet. Have you calibrated your batter yet by draining and then fully charging it?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Benito said:


> Has not happened to me yet. Have you calibrated your batter yet by draining and then fully charging it?


You don't need to condition newer battery types like those used in the iPhone!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> You don't need to condition newer battery types like those used in the iPhone!


False.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

that happened to me the other day only it wasn't overnight but during the afternoon. I went from 100% to dead (the evil red bar and lightning bolt screen) in a couple of hours while sitting unused in my pocket. 

The only thing I can figure was that just before I put the phone back in my pocket I was on a web page in Safari with an automatic slideshow that must have kept going. It didn't really make sense as an explanation but it was far more comforting than thinking that something in my pocket kept pressing on the home button or that I simply have a dud phone on my hands. Since then it hasn't happened again. 

Do you think it's possible that something like a slideshow could keep going and going and going and drain a battery since it would be connecting to 3G constantly? It seems like a ridiculous idea but it's the only one I could come up with since the same draining issue hasn't happened again.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> False.


doubly false.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

maximusbibicus said:


> False.


Do some research, try a Google before you post utter crap like INCORRECT one word responses...

The iPhones use Li-Ion batteries. With modern day Li-Ion batteries, there is no need to condition anymore. Unlike Ni-Cd batteries, they have no memory, and even prefer to be recharged frequently, rather than fully discharged...

"Another reason Li-Ion batteries have become so popular is that they do not suffer from the "memory effect" at all."
Battery Care and Maintenance

"Li-Ion batteries cost a lot, can be topped up repeatedly without ill effects, and last for around 1,000 charge cycles."
Batteries

"Voltage Depression occurs primarily in NiCad batteries. NiMH batteries are almost never affected and Li-Ion batteries are NEVER affected."
Memory Effect - What it is and what you can do about it

"The battery prefers a partial rather than a full discharge. Frequent full discharges should be avoided when possible. Instead, charge the battery more often or use a larger battery. There is no concern of memory when applying unscheduled charges."
How to prolong lithium-based batteries


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

GMo is correct, modern Li Batteries do not have the memory effect issue. Most cell phones have been using Li Batteries for a few years now. 

Anyway, I cant remember the last application I used before shutting off the phone. It was docked with my Computer and I guess it did a sync.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Triple false!  

Apple - Batteries - iPhone

_Use iPhone Regularly

For proper maintenance of a lithium-based battery, it’s important to keep the electrons in it moving occasionally. Be sure to go through at least one charge cycle per month (charging the battery to 100% and then completely running it down)._


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

We're not talking about "MEMORY EFFECT" so let's get off the subject already.

Li-Ion batteries do perform better when they're _occasionally_ drained completely and charged fully. Every few months is the norm.

It has been proven over and over again that these batteries perform better when they've gone through this cycling process.

However, during regular use, they're not supposed to be drained on average less than 30% or so.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> Do some research, try a Google before you post utter crap like INCORRECT one word responses...
> 
> The iPhones use Li-Ion batteries. With modern day Li-Ion batteries, there is no need to condition anymore. Unlike Ni-Cd batteries, they have no memory, and even prefer to be recharged frequently, rather than fully discharged...
> 
> ...


:baby: 


Li-Ion batteries must be conditioned or calibrated (call it what you will) throughout their life to optimize performance. Cells phones, iPods, laptops even our sacred iPhones. I haven't read the manual on my current Macbook but i know Apple mentioned this in the manual for my last Powerbook. 

These batteries do not have a memory, however they DO benefit from an initial calibration and the occasional draining. 

What you said was false. I responded. We can choose to have differing opinions on the issue, thats fine. I gave mine.

Ooooh, before I forget: STFU


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Check your push/e-mail polling options, and make sure that it completes when it does poll your e-mail accounts. I've heard reports that hanging e-mail polling causes the battery to drain.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> You don't need to condition newer battery types like those used in the iPhone!


FWIW with every Lithium Ion battery I've used charging it all the way then discharging it all the way the first time around (doesn't have to be but to simply do this) has increased the effective battery life substantially. My iPhone only lasted ~3 hours wireless surfing before I finished this process. I know get more than the full 6 hours advertised nowadays.

So in summary, a full charge/discharge cycle when you first get the battery simply gets the battery in shape. It doesn't have memory and isn't required but for best results is best to do the first time and then once every couple of months.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

genexxa said:


> Triple false!
> 
> Apple - Batteries - iPhone
> 
> ...


This is what I had read and why I posted as such.


----------



## clever27 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Check your advanced settings if you use Mobile Me*

I am using my personal domain as my main email account and am using MobileMe as a second account. Even though I set the main settings on the phone to disable Push, the MobileMe account was still set to Push. 

More info here:
Blog : TechNSpicy.com


----------

